# Maxxis Hookworm



## isah (11. April 2005)

Hi,

Ich hab bei nem streeter nen maxxis Hookworm gesehen, der gefällt mir ziemlich gut. jetzt wollt ich fragen wie das mit der wanddicke ist, da das profil ja einmal rum geht, und ob was dagegen spricht den für trial zu nutzen? (durchschlag, etc)

//EDIT:

ach ja, natürlich  nur für street vorgesehen. 

Noch ein paar infos:
er hat 2,5", wiegt 1250 gramm   , und hat ne 60a mischung
(mein alter wiegt 100 gramm weniger, mit den 100 gramm mehr kann ich leben)


----------



## MSC-Trialer (11. April 2005)

Ich finde das das Teil total trialungeeignet ist. Das "Profil" ist hart und ich finde das Stollen an jeden Trialreifen gehören. Das Ding hat ja null Grip. Ist wie du schon sagst ein Streetreifen und das heißt ja fast keinen Rollwiederstand und null Grip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (11. April 2005)

sry für die dumme frage, aber wo  brauch ich denn grip? (ich kann mir das garnicht vorstellen mit sonem ding zu trialn, also cih bin für tipps dankbar) würde ich bei nem drop von der kante rutschen oder wie?


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (11. April 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> sry für die dumme frage, aber wo  brauch ich denn grip?



tut mir leid,aba das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst oder???  

egal,aso *trial=grip* ,ohne grip geht gar nix ob an rails,steinen oder bei nässe.....ich möchte nicht wissen wies ist an nem rail abzurutschen  ,bei den hook-worm kann ich mir sogar vorstellen das man ,selbst wenn man schon auf dem hinderniss komplett drauf ist abrutscht....aso für mich is dasn dicker rennadreifen,mehr ne   

hol dir nen maxxis minion in 42a da machste nix falsch,der is top und kugelsicher noch dazu


----------



## MrTrial (11. April 2005)

> sry für die dumme frage, aber wo brauch ich denn grip?



Ach, braucht man eigentlich garnicht. Ich fahre seit diesem Frühling direkt auf der Felge. Da ist auch kein grip vorhanden, und ich komm super damit klar.
Komm sogar höher, wegen dem niedrigeren Gewicht


----------



## isah (11. April 2005)

nagut, ich bin überzeugt   

der mobbster ist nur nicht das wahre, ich brauch was ordentliches (das meine miese technik korrigiert, vorallem bei gaps...   )


//EDIT: thread is ne halbe h offen, und schon wird man verarscht   wobei ich zugeben muss das sich die frage ziemlich dumm anhört, ich fand den nur aufm chase ziemlich geil


----------



## Ray (11. April 2005)

Ich persönlich bin ja auch für null Grip... Hab voll die Probleme mit meinem Sticky weil der sich überall festbeisst... neulich hing der wie Pattex an nem Rail... Total ******** sowas...


----------



## Raimund-Aut (11. April 2005)

null Profil - null Grip? =====> so ein Stumpfsinn!!!


Fragt mal die lieben Kollegen auf den kleinen Rädern mit den hohen Luftdrücken (BMX), ob die wirklich keinen Grip haben. 

Nosepick auf dem Coping der Spine - kein Grip?
Abubaca aufm Rail - kein Grip?
Fufanu auf ner Kante - keinGrip?

Natürlich kann man mit so einem Reifen streetorientiertes Citytrial fahren wenn man will, nur in der Natur und auf Felsen wirds unmöglich. 

Muss halt mal irgendjemand ausprobieren.....


Raimund


----------



## HeavyMetal (11. April 2005)

bmx reifen:
abubaca+rail=grip
backwheelhop+rail+backwheelhop=nix grip


----------



## Moppel_kopp (11. April 2005)

Also ich kann nur die Monty reifen empfehlen, die federn wie sau und haben auch ordentlich grip Bild 

mfg. Fabian


----------



## isah (11. April 2005)

wir sind grade bei 26" 

ich leih mir morgen mal die hookworm aus und dreh ne runde, dann schau ich weiter..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (11. April 2005)

Also wenn die bissi weicher wären, wären das bestimmt geile Cityreifen, aber halt auch nur wenns trocken ist.
Desto mehr Kontakt zum Boden (weniger Profil) desto mehr Grip und das nen Reifen mit viel Profil auf ner Rail besser gript halt ich auch fürn Gerücht. Die Reifen schlingen sich ja sowieso dadrum, wenn sie dick genug sind.


----------



## HeavyMetal (11. April 2005)

wenn de ne feile über ne kante ziehst haste auch mehr grip als mit ner glatten fläche.
grobe stollen packen an der kante richtig zu (am rail wahrscheinlich nich so sehr, geb ich zu).


----------



## Kadara (11. April 2005)

Also ich denke auch daß es in erster Linie auf die Gummimischung ankommt. Wenn er weich genug ist, dann grippt der bestimmt wie sau. Hat ja im Vergleich zu nem Stollenreifen viel mehr Auflagefläche. Allerdings sind solche Reifen meißt hart, da sie für ihren eigentlichen Einsatz nicht sehr weich sein müssen.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (12. April 2005)

Also 0 grip hat der sicher nicht. 
Damit kann man auch sehr gut fahren. Stollenreifen haben imo den größsten Performance Vorteil bei natur. Bei weichen Untergrund haken die sich fest und haben durch die stollen sogar mehr auflagefläche.

Bei hartem Untergrund haben sie zwar theoretisch weniger Auflagefläche, aber sie haken sich trotzdem immernoch fest.

BTW der threadstarter scheint ja eh nicht auf extrem-pervers-ich-muss-die-letzten-reserven-rausholen Expert Level zu fahrne. Von daher würd ich sagen ist das echt kein prob.

Für city taugt der Reifen bestimmt mit wenig Luftdruck


----------



## Benjy (12. April 2005)

also als vorderrad reifen würde der sich bestimmt ganz gut machen^^


----------



## alöx (12. April 2005)

Als nichttrialer kann ich trotzdem was dazu sagen. Der Reifen ist für Street optimal aber das Teil verliert alles an Kontrolle was er je hatte sobald der Untergrund nass oder feucht ist. In diesem Fall verhält er sich wie Seife in einer Nasen hand. 

mfg der alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reini (12. April 2005)

Von Geax gibts einen Reifen in 2,3 der hatt komplettes Profil also auch auf den Flanken...


----------



## Rome (12. April 2005)

Druchschlag sicher ist er allemal.
Der Grip ist aber nur auf Dachpappe gut.


----------



## glotz (13. April 2005)

da ich grad on fire bin(eintracht hat3:1 gewonnen)
geb ich auch mal meinen senf dazu!!!
ich bin der meinug das man den reifen nicht wirklich zum trialen benutzen kann!!
bin auch schon ähnliche slick reifen auf meinem bmx gefahren und wenn du die mit zu wenig luft fährst, wie es beim trial nötig ist sind die voll schwammig und du denkst du fährst wie auf rohen eiern!!!!
aber probiers ruhig mal! 
glaub aber es wird nicht wirklich spass machen.
mfg teo
schalalalalalala 2. liga wir kommen!!


----------



## Schevron (13. April 2005)

ich kann ihn mir auch nur als Vorderreifen vorstellen. Ich denke da könnte er ganz gut sein.
Für hinten fehlt einfach das Profil was auf scharfen kanten doch einiges an vorteil bringt. Ob nun wenig Druck oder nicht.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (13. April 2005)

ein 1300g reifen aufm VR?  ---> overkill


----------



## Benjy (13. April 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> ein 1300g reifen aufm VR?  ---> overkill


klar... wieso nich?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (13. April 2005)

lol
Abgesehen davon das es viel zu schwer,träge und vollkommen unötig ist...


----------



## Benjy (13. April 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> lol
> Abgesehen davon das es viel zu schwer,träge und vollkommen unötig ist...


also schwer is relativ...

sicherlich gibts da bessere reifen, aber da es in diesem thread nun mal um den maxxis hookworm geht... also als vorderradreifen könnt man den schon verwenden.


----------

